# Harris bacon factory



## Mikeymutt (Sep 14, 2014)

Harris bacon factory in elmswell has been a food processing factory in elmswell since 1911.it was bought by Grampian country foods but then shut down in 2006,the site is now apperntly bought by a hosing developer who is drawing up plans to redevelop they site.visited here with a none member..a lot of the outbuildings were locked tight,but we got in some,plus the usually hard to enter main abattoir and processing plant and upstairs admin and and canteen room.

The security gate




The admin house now gutted by fire




Into the main compound we go.














































The amazing boiler room.










Looking out over part of the site.




After walking around the main building twice.i finally found my way in,how I missed it the first time I will never know,but once we got in the lower floor,this is the heartbeat of the place,it was a challenge,pitch black so it was long exposure shots in here..the abattoir was creepy with the roller shutters creaking none stop.




























Heading upstairs we had a bit more light,and you can see clearly this place has been stripped clean.i noticed one of the metal staircases even had all the metal handrails sawn off.
















Thanks for looking


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Sep 15, 2014)

nice report some great pics 
love the variety of buildings


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks like a huge site! Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 15, 2014)

Cracking set of photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## derelictwom (Sep 15, 2014)

This looks very interesting. Nice report and great shots!


----------



## Wasted Abandon (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks good Mikey, Nice shots mate
WA


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 15, 2014)

Great pictures!, that boiler room really is quite nice!


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 15, 2014)

That is a top notch report Mikey
excellent photos
those huge blue vats look a tad skanky


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2014)

Beautifully composed photos, some fantastic light in there! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Eagershadow (Sep 16, 2014)

Great site, not a sinister as I was expecting. It's amazing places like this run to ruin like that so often.


----------



## Corehunter (Sep 16, 2014)

How did you find this originally? Did you stumble upon it by accident?


----------



## Tattyboo (Oct 22, 2014)

Great pics....bizarre place! Loooove the dark pic with little spots of light shining through!


----------

